# More Koa Porn: Charvel San Dimas



## technomancer (Jul 6, 2009)

Charvel USA San Dimas, oiled koa body, birdseye maple neck


----------



## NecroSamist (Jul 6, 2009)

Ooh i likey


----------



## sandwichamwin (Jul 6, 2009)

I love how simple it is, yet so beautiful! 

Not sure why the control cavity is so enormous for 1 knob though?


----------



## reptillion (Jul 6, 2009)

Its missing 4 things. I bet you guys can figure out 3.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 6, 2009)

sandwichamwin said:


> I love how simple it is, yet so beautiful!
> 
> Not sure why the control cavity is so enormous for 1 knob though?



It's a standard route used on all the rear routed USA San Dimas guitars.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 6, 2009)

reptillion said:


> Its missing 4 things. I bet you guys can figure out 3.



Not really. The only thing i'd change is having two more frets. looks awesome as is. Fuck that tone knob/neck pickup crap


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 6, 2009)

That is my dream guitar! I love everything about it! The koa body, neck single bridge pup, basicly evrything about it is pure win! And it's a Cravel San Dimas so you know it kicks ass!

I wish I could afford it!


----------



## yellowv (Jul 6, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> That is my dream guitar! I love everything about it! The koa body, neck single bridge pup, basicly evrything about it is pure win! And it's a Cravel San Dimas so you know it kicks ass!
> 
> I wish I could afford it!



Were you drinking when you typed that, Matt or do you just like it that much?  By the way..... It's fucking awesome.


----------



## Bleak (Jul 6, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa. Is there a 2 pickup version?
PLEASE say yes.
*
PLEASE.*


----------



## sakeido (Jul 6, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> That is my dream guitar! I love everything about it! The koa body, neck single bridge pup, basicly evrything about it is pure win! And it's a Cravel San Dimas so you know it kicks ass!
> 
> I wish I could afford it!



I had a Charvel San Dimas mahogany and it most definitely did not kick ass


----------



## technomancer (Jul 6, 2009)

Bleak said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. Is there a 2 pickup version?
> PLEASE say yes.
> *
> PLEASE.*




You mean like this? They did... and HS too but they sold out of them.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 6, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Were you drinking when you typed that, Matt or do you just like it that much?  By the way..... It's fucking awesome.



 No I was not drinking! I wish I was! Had little kids around me all day and I could use a drink or 10 right about now!

I really like it that much!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 6, 2009)

sakeido said:


> I had a Charvel San Dimas mahogany and it most definitely did not kick ass



Why? What didn't you ike about it?

I had an older San Dimas that got stolen years ago that I actually loved. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 6, 2009)

technomancer said:


> You mean like this? They did... and HS too but they sold out of them.


 

Now that looks better... omnomom


----------



## MTech (Jul 6, 2009)

I almost bought an original one of those years ago except it had a Wilkinson and Ebony board.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jul 6, 2009)

Dang I wish those had a recessed floyd in them.

I played the tele one and the strat one a few months back and I loved them both but I could not get down with the top mounted trem. I feel like it has no use cause I really only use the trem for flutters XD


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 7, 2009)

WOW. I've always said simplicity is the key to beauty but this is GORGEOUS


----------



## Harry (Jul 7, 2009)

God, that is fucking sex.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 7, 2009)

sakeido said:


> I had a Charvel San Dimas mahogany and it most definitely did not kick ass



Must have been a rare bad one then, because Charvel makes some of the best guitars in the world.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 7, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 7, 2009)

mrp5150 said:


> Must have been a rare bad one then, because Charvel makes some of the best guitars in the world.



 I want another one!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 7, 2009)

Charvel=WIN.. by far some of the best "Strat-style" guitars i've ever played.
i'm really would've loved to get this one:


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 7, 2009)

^ Thats bad ass!


----------



## sevenstringj (Jul 7, 2009)

How do they compare to Wayne guitars? (Wayne as in Wayne Charvel )


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 7, 2009)

Holy shit, that one a few posts up is amazing. I want more Charvel porn.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 7, 2009)

Ask and ye shall receive...

Some *NON-Koa* Charvel porn


----------



## technomancer (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey! This is a *KOA* Charvel porn thread


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 7, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Hey! This is a *KOA* Charvel porn thread


 
Oops sorry  He just said he wanted Charvel porn, he didn't specify Koa or not.. sorry folks


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 9, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> Oops sorry  He just said he wanted Charvel porn, he didn't specify Koa or not.. sorry folks



Thats OK! I liked them all!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 9, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> Oops sorry  He just said he wanted Charvel porn, he didn't specify Koa or not.. sorry folks



No apology needed  They're all hot


----------



## sakeido (Jul 9, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Why? What didn't you ike about it?
> 
> I had an older San Dimas that got stolen years ago that I actually loved. I wish I still had it.





mrp5150 said:


> Must have been a rare bad one then, because Charvel makes some of the best guitars in the world.



The neck was not properly built so the action couldn't be lowered past a certain point without pulling all the frets off and re-routing the fretboard straight. $300+ job on a $1,600 guitar? Not happening. Couldn't even match my Jackson SLSMG for playability or tone, but then again.. not many guitars can. That thing is freakishly good. 
I also had one of the cheaper new USA Charvels you could get for $1,000. Also a lemon. When I bought it, all the other ones had been sold as well. When I returned it a couple weeks later, all the other ones were back and they are all still sitting there eight months later


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well i guess the new one's are nothing like the old ones!


----------

